# Ex husband still has my name on the joint bank account



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I did not know where to post this question so I decided to put it here. 

My ex and I divorced in Sep 2010. I came back to Canada with the child he stayed in the US. We had one joint account and one credit card where I was the secondary user(I was not working so I had no credit history). He cancelled my credit card after the divorce was final and he was supposed to take me off the joint checking account. 

I have my own sign in to that account and I tried to log in today(I was cleaning my drawers and came accross my old debit card) and voila I still have access to the account, I can see all transactions and I see my name on the electronic statements. He was the one that technically opened that account and I was added later and from what I know in the banking world in order for him to take me off he has to close the account. 

I don't really care what happens with that account I just don't want to have anything with him especially any legal problems. I don't think he will do anything illegal but heck who knows, I did not think he was going to have an affair on me either.

Should I call my lawyer in the US(that's where we divorced)? Or should I say something to my ex?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Does it say you are still on the account? Ability to Lo on isn't definitive.
Anyway, your divorce decree should make it clear.

Because you can does not meanyou should.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes the actual statements list both of our names. We had to separate log ins. My SSN is on the account. The divorce decree said that I will basically relinquish my ownership to the accounts, in other words not use them anymore, which made sense of course. I will check the exact wording in the document tomorrow. I could have gone and closed off the account while still in the US but there were bills coming out of it that he was paying so I left it to him when I left.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

notreadytoquit said:


> Yes the actual statements list both of our names. We had to separate log ins. My SSN is on the account. The divorce decree said that I will basically relinquish my ownership to the accounts, in other words not use them anymore, which made sense of course. I will check the exact wording in the document tomorrow. I could have gone and closed off the account while still in the US but there were bills coming out of it that he was paying so I left it to him when I left.


I would get lawyer to handle it. Just in case there is ever an issue. I don't trust many people though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

